# Radio despertador Sony (transformador quemado)



## DMtoday (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola,
Unos días atrás hubo un fuerte cambio de voltaje en mi casa, el cual quemo el transformador de mi RADIO DESPERTADOR SONY ICFC318S.CEF
Necesito saber Los voltajes de salida del transformador, para hacer uno o conseguirlo.
Hay 4 conexiones a la salida del transformador..

Gracias...


----------



## kadaver (Oct 17, 2012)

hay cuatro conecciones a la salida? o el transformador tiene cuatro conecciones? si es lo segundo te indico a groso modo , pensando en que es lo segundo lo logico es que tenga dos conecciones para la entrada que serian de 120 o 220 voltios (depende del pais) y la salida del transformador otras dos conecciones , en primer lugar para saber que tension de salida es mas o menos facil , imagino que tambien funciona con baterias (pilas) cuentas cuantas pilas tiene y las multiplicas por el voltage que sean las mismas , ejemplo : llleva cuantro pilas de 1,5 voltios , pues seria 4x1.5=6 , pues tendrias que ponerle un transformador de 120/220 voltios de primario y + o menos 6 voltios de secundario , ahora te preguntaran cuantos amperes , uffffff pues es facil tambien procura que sea de un tamaño mas o menos igual (por si no cabe je je ) para un radio despertador debe ser muy pequeño y mas o menos con llevar el transformador roto te daran uno de la misma intensidad, se que la esplicacion no es muy tecnica pero mas o menos tendras la solucion rapida y facil , ojo a la hora de montarlo , el calbe de red iria  al primario y la salida de 6 voltios a la placa , espero que con esto puedas repararlo , saludos


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2012)

por conexion debemos entender  : cable?
es decir, cuantos cables tiene?
le puedes tomar una foto?
Saludos​


----------



## DMtoday (Oct 19, 2012)

El transformador tiene 
2 a la entrada
4 a la salida
No soy muy experto en electrónica; por esto me gustaría entender estos 4 cables en la placa.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola Amigo, antes de realizar el reemplazo del transformador, puedes quitar algo del aislante que envuelve al devanado y lograr ubicar un pequeño fusible (con unas dimensiones de 5x6mm aprox.) que se alla entre las espiras y el aislante antes mencionado, a su vez este se encuentra en serie con el devanado primario. Si el resultado es fallido deberas identificar o deducir la tension de salida encargada de la alimentacion, y asi podremos conocer la tension en el otro par de cables. Ahora bien, puedes aproximarte al valor de tension, por medio del condensador de filtrado principal.
Con la ayuda de otro transformador de una tension conocida inyectas tension AC, en los terminales de "salida " de tension que deduciste,  ya que este devanado "secundario" se comportara como "primario", luego de conseguido esto, puedes tomar lectura de tension en el par de cables desconocidos.


----------



## DMtoday (Oct 19, 2012)

El problemas es que el transformador se quemo exageradamente.. y el devanado primario quedo sumamente fundido..
El transformador era como el de la imagen solo que con 4 cables a la salida..
http://www.tiendaelectronica.com.ve/535-1712-large/transformador-6v-0-6v-1a.jpg


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno vamos de nuevo, si dices que el primario se estropeo de tal forma que no puedes realizar el 1er. paso que mencione, puedes hacer el sig. paso, si los secundarios se ven en buen estado.
Ahora pregunto, que sucedio para que el transformador se dañe de esa manera?.


----------



## DMtoday (Oct 20, 2012)

Al parecer hubo un cambio de voltaje.
varios aparatos de de los vecinos también se dañaron.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola, bien el radio despertador que tengo se quemo el transformador ese no es el problema, lo rebobine y salió andando, pero el display que muestra la hora se ve mal, no esta quemado, pero si muestra dibujos erráticos los pulsadores de programación y demás cosas funcionan a la perfección el problema es este y otro es que la radio no sintoniza bien, pero si la alimento independientemente despues de fusible funciona 10 puntos, 







El diagrama se parece a este solo que le falta la etapa de radio, y mi pregunta concretamente es ¿porque puede estar generando estas erráticas el display es el CI (*LM8560*) o es algo asociado a él?  

saludos y gracias a quien se tome el tiempo para ayudar con este tema.


----------



## DMtoday (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola, SSTC el diagrama que muestras me sirve mucho para comprender de mejor manera los voltajes que necesito.
Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 21, 2012)

lo vi con una pila del tipo boton de 3 volts


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 22, 2012)

*me salio un homero!!!* 



> Hola, SSTC el diagrama que muestras me sirve mucho para comprender de mejor manera los voltajes que necesito.
> Gracias



pero nadie me esta ayudando con mi problema


----------

